# Bad Chain Saw Thigh Injury



## smokechase II (May 3, 2007)

This photo just made it around at work. Part of a group of three that show the same cut.

Anyone know the story on this one?

Another good reason to wear chaps would be the first or last line of the story.


----------



## clearance (May 3, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> This photo just made it around at work. Part of a group of three that show the same cut.
> 
> Anyone know the story on this one?
> 
> Another good reason to wear chaps would be the first or last line of the story.



Nice, kind of reminds me of something.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (May 3, 2007)

and we were having filets for dinner.




The cut is on a strange angle.


----------



## talon1189 (May 3, 2007)

Daayum............that is nasty looking And I still gotta eat tonight :bang:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!


----------



## gasman (May 5, 2007)

Missed the femoral artery and nerve, but I can't tell from the picture if he cut through his knee. Got the other pictures?


----------



## tawilson (May 5, 2007)

Gak!!!!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 5, 2007)

Wow. If I didn't already own & wear chaps the very next click of my mouse would be to buy a pair.

'nuff said.

.


----------



## wdchuck (May 5, 2007)

How did he do that, it looks like he stabbed himself with the tip, too short and deep for the long edge of the bar. 

Was that with or without chaps??


----------



## Sprig (May 6, 2007)

Ouch! As to above ^^ Q, I think that is what chaps prevent. An oddly angled cut, almost like he was swinging the saw over his leg for some reason or maybe using his foot to hold a shorty, sure does not take much sometimes and my friends laugh when I tell 'em I dislike using short bars. Be nice to know the details of such posts too, as in what the particlar error was, as they are certainly wake-up calls.
Good idea as has been mentioned before to warn of graphic content, in case the kids are around or something.


----------

